# coming up on my first oil change



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i was wondering does the cruze run synthetic oil in the 1.8l and if it runs on regular whats the benefits of synthetic


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> i was wondering does the cruze run synthetic oil in the 1.8l and if it runs on regular whats the benefits of synthetic


Flows better in cold weather. Extended drain intervals.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i live in warm weather no need for it or i sorry im just picken brains on whether i should make the change


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*dexos1™* compliant 5W-30 motor oil is synthetic-based so allows longer intervals between oil-changes and is ash-less so doesn't turn to low-grade diamonds when burned which eats bearing surfaces.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

i asked my dealer what aftermarket oil i can use in out new cruse instead of gm's own dexos. he stated that i could use mobil synthetic or castrol synthetic, which they use.
i change the oil and filter in my three cars myself.
for the cruze castrol syntech (tech) + filter at the dealer, is $73, or mobil synthetic + oil filer is $93. i pay $9 for the filter and $35-43 for castrol. that's at least $20 in my pocket.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

alright so there recommended synthetic oil and also who goes to the dealer for an oil change like common that is so easy,and what filter you getting for 10 bucks are you buyin a napa filter


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*Just Make Sure...*



72buickgs said:


> i asked my dealer what aftermarket oil i can use in out new cruse instead of gm's own dexos. he stated that i could use mobil synthetic or castrol synthetic, which they use.
> i change the oil and filter in my three cars myself.
> for the cruze castrol syntech (tech) + filter at the dealer, is $73, or mobil synthetic + oil filer is $93. i pay $9 for the filter and $35-43 for castrol. that's at least $20 in my pocket.


The oil you use has the Dexos 1 certification for warranty purposes. The last time I checked, There was only one grade of Mobil1 that carried that certification. Will any synthetic work and not ash on the bearings? Probably, but will Chevy honor a non-certified synthetic if you have a warranty issue. I've used synthetics for decades, changed my own oil, and have had no issues whatsoever. However, never having owned a turbo motor before, I will tread carefully.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> The oil you use has the Dexos 1 certification for warranty purposes. The last time I checked, There was only one grade of Mobil1 that carried that certification. Will any synthetic work and not ash on the bearings? Probably, but will Chevy honor a non-certified synthetic if you have a warranty issue. I've used synthetics for decades, changed my own oil, and have had no issues whatsoever. However, never having owned a turbo motor before, I will tread carefully.


i dont own the turboed motor and why would putting in a different oil void warranty


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> i dont own the turboed motor and why would putting in a different oil void warranty


Read the owners manual. Dexos1 is required by GM.


----------



## Leo (Mar 17, 2011)

$93 for mobil syn and filter. Seems very steep if that means your doing it yourself. The 1.4 is 4 quarts or 5. Last time I was at walmart the mobil syn around give or take 6 bucks So say 5 quarts = $30 plus a 5-10 filter your at 40-45 dollars


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

the price of a 4.5 litre jug of syntheic oil has risen $6-$10, in the past few months, in canada.
syntech is about $44 and mobil1 syn is about $53.
i purchase oil filters from the dealer at garage price of about $9.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...DIY oil & filter changes are *cheaper* by far!

...and, when was the _last time_ your local dealership service department offered a "discount" on either oil or filter products, like the local automotive chains & big-box stores do almost weekly?


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...DIY oil & filter changes are *cheaper* by far!
> 
> ...and, when was the _last time_ your local dealership service department offered a "discount" on either oil or filter products, like the local automotive chains & big-box stores do almost weekly?


My first oil and filter is free!!! Now that is cheap


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...in Latin: ..._*et sequentia*...?_ (and there after?)


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...in Latin: ..._*et sequentia*...?_ (and there after?)


Hmmm, not so free


----------



## Rickey (Mar 29, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> Read the owners manual. Dexos1 is required by GM.


My owners manual is not exactly precise on the Dexos warranty requirement.
There appears to be some room for interpretation.
It is my belief that any 5w30 oil certified to GM 4718M would be more than adequate for my ECO. That's what I put in it anyhow.

From page 10-11 of the 2011 Cruze owners manual (emphasis added):


"Notice: Use only engine oil
that is approved to the dexos
specification or an equivalent
engine oil of the appropriate
viscosity grade. Engine oils
approved to the dexos
specification will show the
dexos symbol on the container.
Failure to use the recommended
engine oil or equivalent can
result in engine damage not
covered by the vehicle warranty.
If you are unsure whether the
oil is approved to the dexos
specification, ask your service
provider.

Use of Substitute Engine Oils if
dexos is unavailable: In the event
that dexos‐approved engine oil is
not available at an oil change or for
maintaining proper oil level, you
may use substitute engine oil
displaying the API Starburst symbol
and of SAE 5W-30 viscosity grade.
Use of oils that do not meet the
dexos specification, however, may
result in reduced performance under
certain circumstances."

Not a drop of Dexos available outside a dealership in my area as of this writing.

Rickey.


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

Well my first three oil changes are free and if I keep going back after that if I trade my cruze back to the same dealership they offer a $500 addition to the trade value so I might keep going


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

wesg631 said:


> Well my first three oil changes are free and if I keep going back after that if I trade my cruze back to the same dealership they offer a $500 addition to the trade value so I might keep going


Sweet!


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

What's with gm wanting special types of fluids in my cobalt when I messed up the trans pan it had to have dexcon 6 which isn't cheap and now on my cruze I have to have a special kind of oil. I guess if they say its better then I will take there word for it


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...first, there was *DexCool*™ -- which ate intake manifold gaskets.

...now, there is *Dexos1*™ -- which is supposed to be 'long-life' but apparently isn't.

...just another way GM seems to be circumventing the "Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act"


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

hahah the cruze filter is super cheap its 10 bucks to the public i got it for 6 dollars so cheap just oil is gonna be a good 30


----------

